# D7000 Problem



## FloridaLeisure (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm having a problem with my D7000 and need to know if it's me or something I've done! I'm relatively new to photography but really enjoy learning new skills so I purchased a D7000 which came with a 18-105DX lens and a Tokina 11-16 wide angle lens. 

The problem is that when I shoot with either lens in "P" or "M" mode I cannot replicate the same quality picture I get when I shoot in "Green Auto" mode. All my pictures come out blue/grey and appear washed out when in the "P" or "M" mode even if I put the camera at the same settings that the "Green Auto" states. 

To me it's weird and I'm tempted to do a factory reset but I'd really like to know if I'm doing something wrong or if I may have altered a setting unknowingly at some stage?

Appreciate any advice...I can post examples of pictures if needed.


----------



## sierramister (Apr 15, 2011)

Push the WB button on the back side, and slide the back dial until it says "A".  This will put you in auto white-balance, which I suspect is your problem.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 15, 2011)

FloridaLeisure said:


> ...I can post examples of pictures if needed.


 
This.

But I'd bet Sierra nailed it.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea id suspect wb to be your issue. But just advice I would stay out of manual until maybe you understand the camera a bit more, this could also be why your having blown out photos.


----------



## FloridaLeisure (Apr 16, 2011)

sierramister said:


> Push the WB button on the back side, and slide the back dial until it says "A".  This will put you in auto white-balance, which I suspect is your problem.


 Thanks...I set it to A1 as I have several settings such as A5. It seems to have done the job but I'm going to test each setting now  Thanks a lot ...appreciate it. 

Thanks also to everyone who responded. Comments about not entering "M" mode are noted but how else can I learn? I love testing and playing with settings to see the results.


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2011)

Whatever you do....make certain you DO NOT READ THE D7000 USERS MANUAL........:er:


----------



## rabman (Apr 16, 2011)

FloridaLeisure said:


> Comments about not entering "M" mode are noted but how else can I learn?


 

Try shooting in shutter priority (S) for moving subjects and aperture priority (A) for non moving subjects.  This allows you to learn shutter and aperture adjustments.  When you learn how to shoot in these modes well, then you'll be ready to start shooting in manual mode.  IMHO.


----------

